# Bulb, your band has this song called The Letter Experiment...



## FYP666 (Aug 22, 2009)

Again you're managed to compose a masterpiece. I mean, holy shit, at the moment the first growl started and the melody kicked in on the Myspace clip. I got instantly goosebumps, and almost started crying, I was so moved, this is something that I can't explain even to myself why. 

Anyways, just, dude. Congrats for your deal with Sumerian Records, can't wait till you get the album out, I'll be ordering it right away. You're one fuckin' huge inspiration. Keep on going and rockin'


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 22, 2009)

Blehhhh I want the full track so bad!!!!!!!!


----------



## SamSam (Aug 23, 2009)

I listen to the instrumental version all the time


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 23, 2009)

SamSam said:


> I listen to the instrumental version all the time



Where is this instrumental version? Stop bogarting the good tunes, bro


----------



## _detox (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure now that this is my favorite Periphery track. That live video at Thrash and Burn just kind of secured it for me. The build up to the breakdown is incredible and makes my pants almost as wet as during the breakdown itself.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Aug 23, 2009)

Typically the word "djent" puts a bad taste in my mouth because I see so many jumping on the bandwagon and heard examples of it but I guess I heard bad examples cause that was my first exposure to Periphery and there was something about it that was actually really appealing. Probably the singing that sounds like it's done by a mature male instead of a borderline pre-pubescent girl doing it instead. 

Sign your neg rep. 

Newfound Periphery fan here.


----------



## lobee (Aug 23, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Where is this instrumental version? Stop bogarting the good tunes, bro



Music page of Bulb - MP3 music page on SoundClick

There's versions of the song on the last three pages(4,5, and 6).


----------



## bulb (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks dude!
this is actually probably the oldest periphery song (as evidenced by the soundclick), it has been tweaked a bit and revamped here and there, but as a result of being so old is probably personally my least favorite haha, although the band seems to really like it, and it goes over well with the crowd too.

at any rate, the final version with vocals will definitely liven it up for me as well as for you guys hopefully!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 24, 2009)

I saw this thread and decided to listen to the song. I listened to this one-



I have to the say, it's the only song by this band that _really_ impressed me. I mean, the guitar work was always good but it never really hit me as something special. However, if every song was like this, I could see myself buying an album.


----------



## ubarhax (Aug 24, 2009)

the added tapping section during the first chorus is amazing


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 24, 2009)

I am so INCREDIBLY bummed that I missed Periphery, with Nolly on bass, yesterday in Milwaukee. I even wanted to ask Nolly to reupload his tab of "As the World Spins Round" by SikTh too. 

Hey Bulb, what was the set-list? I'd probably just get more depressed to know what I missed, but I'm just really curious!


----------



## lobee (Aug 24, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> I am so INCREDIBLY bummed that I missed Periphery, with Nolly on bass, yesterday in Milwaukee. I even wanted to ask Nolly to reupload his tab of "As the World Spins Round" by SikTh too.
> 
> Hey Bulb, what was the set-list? I'd probably just get more depressed to know what I missed, but I'm just really curious!



WTF, they were in Milwaukee yesterday!? God dammit how did I miss that?

+1 bummed guy.


----------



## PeteyG (Aug 24, 2009)

lobee said:


> +1 bummed guy.



Bad choice of words 



InCasinoOut said:


> I am so INCREDIBLY bummed that I missed Periphery, with Nolly on bass, yesterday in Milwaukee. I even wanted to ask Nolly to reupload his tab of "As the World Spins Round" by SikTh too.
> 
> Hey Bulb, what was the set-list? I'd probably just get more depressed to know what I missed, but I'm just really curious!



Nolly's already home man, he only played up until the 9th by which time Tom was back at the helm (albeit a 5 stringed fan fretted helm of awesome).


----------



## lobee (Aug 24, 2009)

PeteyG said:


> Bad choice of words



Oh, you brits.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 24, 2009)

lobee said:


> WTF, they were in Milwaukee yesterday!? God dammit how did I miss that?
> 
> +1 bummed guy.


Yeah dude, for the Thrash and Burn tour at The Rave. It sucks because it's only about a 20 minute bus ride away from my place, but I had no money. Where in WI are you?



PeteyG said:


> Nolly's already home man, he only played up until the 9th by which time Tom was back at the helm (albeit a 5 stringed fan fretted helm of awesome).


Ahh, haha damn. I didn't know how long he was subbing.

edit: Red Seas Fire should tour with Periphery in the states though!


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice to see that I got some people listen to Periphery!


----------



## OnImpulse (Dec 9, 2009)

The new version of this song is amazing!! can anyone (bulb??? ) point me in the direction of a recording of it? besides the minute long clip on myspace? or the (AWESOME) youtube vids? or will i just have to wait forever for the cd


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 10, 2009)

I was hoping this was going to be a new thread petitioning Bulb to upload the full version of the new recording.

I NEED to hear another track off that album. The live videos for LE and Totla Mad are not cutting it anymore haha.


----------



## OnImpulse (Dec 10, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> I NEED to hear another track off that album. The live videos for LE and Totla Mad are not cutting it anymore haha.


 
Well said duder. i dont know how to go about the petition thing, but if somebody started that thread, id be on it


----------



## bulb (Dec 10, 2009)

unfortunately we dont have any plans to put up any tracks till the album is done, maybe other than like a quick album sampler hehe, but i will say this, what wit all the vocal issues, i have decided to rerecord all the guitars and do a new album mix and letter experiment just got done and im really happy with the way it is sounding, it was always a tough song to get sounding right, but now i feel like it has been done justice!!
just wait till you hear it with all the vocals and layers, i think it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Loomer (Dec 10, 2009)

bulb said:


> unfortunately we dont have any plans to put up any tracks till the album is done, maybe other than like a quick album sampler hehe, but i will say this, what wit all the vocal issues, i have decided to rerecord all the guitars and do a new album mix and letter experiment just got done and im really happy with the way it is sounding, it was always a tough song to get sounding right, but now i feel like it has been done justice!!
> just wait till you hear it with all the vocals and layers, i think it will be worth the wait!





Oh, and I saw someone mentioning stuff about hopping on the "Djent" bandwagon. 

I think I can safely say that Bulb was one of the first three people on that particular wagon. 

Bulbz0r: Was it you, Timdog or someone else way back when at the Mesh-forum who came up with that word in the first place?


----------



## Metalus (Dec 10, 2009)

bulb said:


> unfortunately we dont have any plans to put up any tracks till the album is done, maybe other than like a quick album sampler hehe, but i will say this, what wit all the vocal issues, i have decided to rerecord all the guitars and do a new album mix and letter experiment just got done and im really happy with the way it is sounding, it was always a tough song to get sounding right, but now i feel like it has been done justice!!
> just wait till you hear it with all the vocals and layers, i think it will be worth the wait!


 
Thats awesome man. Im psyched for it to come out .


----------



## drmosh (Dec 10, 2009)

bulb said:


> unfortunately we dont have any plans to put up any tracks till the album is done, maybe other than like a quick album sampler hehe, but i will say this, what wit all the vocal issues, i have decided to rerecord all the guitars and do a new album mix and letter experiment just got done and im really happy with the way it is sounding, it was always a tough song to get sounding right, but now i feel like it has been done justice!!
> just wait till you hear it with all the vocals and layers, i think it will be worth the wait!



Hot damn. what made you go and rerecord the guitars? the new axefx firmware? or just unhappy with some of the execution?


----------



## bulb (Dec 10, 2009)

Loomer said:


> Oh, and I saw someone mentioning stuff about hopping on the "Djent" bandwagon.
> 
> I think I can safely say that Bulb was one of the first three people on that particular wagon.
> 
> Bulbz0r: Was it you, Timdog or someone else way back when at the Mesh-forum who came up with that word in the first place?



as far as i know, it was someone from meshuggah, most likely fredrik


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 10, 2009)

bulb said:


> unfortunately we dont have any plans to put up any tracks till the album is done, maybe other than like a quick album sampler hehe, but i will say this, what wit all the vocal issues, i have decided to rerecord all the guitars and do a new album mix and letter experiment just got done and im really happy with the way it is sounding, it was always a tough song to get sounding right, but now i feel like it has been done justice!!
> just wait till you hear it with all the vocals and layers, i think it will be worth the wait!



 so we can expect the album NEXT Christmas?


----------



## Loomer (Dec 10, 2009)

bulb said:


> as far as i know, it was someone from meshuggah, most likely fredrik



Oh, yeah, I think you're right! 

It is quite a while ago, though, dang..


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 10, 2009)

It's gunna be one of those questions that haunts you forever Misha...like Patrick Stewart getting asked when he lost his hair, or Hugh Laurie if he's really American. It will never stop. Ever.


----------



## Nats (Dec 10, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> It's gunna be one of those questions that haunts you forever Misha...like Patrick Stewart getting asked when he lost his hair, or Hugh Laurie if he's really American. It will never stop. Ever.



which question? who started djent or when the album's coming out?

that must have been pretty tedious to redo all the guitars. you scraped everything?


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 10, 2009)

Nats said:


> which question? who started djent or when the album's coming out?
> 
> that must have been pretty tedious to redo all the guitars. you scraped everything?



Well, both! But primarily the djent thing. Hell even I thought Misha had come up with it until I watched their interview the other day!


----------



## lava (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, at this point it's almost like Bulb is denying it, considering nobody else has apparently owned up to coining the word!


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 10, 2009)

I've always known "djent" from the Meshuggah interview (probably the same one bulb read) and remember seeing bulb using the word and knowing he was a Meshuggah fan


----------



## FMG (Dec 11, 2009)

This was the first song I ever heard from periphery... and it still makes me giddy


----------



## PatTheGreat (Dec 12, 2009)

Nothing to do with the actual thread subject but...I just found this version of "The fast ones"



And I cannot find it anywhere else than on youtube...Is there another way to get it? It's one of my favorites and I'd love to have it on my mp3 player...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 12, 2009)

^there was a link somewhere in the description or comment to download the song, I actually think Jake put it up. That was a while ago.

Sumerian needs to throw together some uber tour and send you guys, Veil of Maya, Conducting from the Grave, and After the Burial down to San Diego. I demand it


----------



## Nats (Dec 13, 2009)

PatTheGreat said:


> Nothing to do with the actual thread subject but...I just found this version of "The fast ones"
> 
> 
> 
> And I cannot find it anywhere else than on youtube...Is there another way to get it? It's one of my favorites and I'd love to have it on my mp3 player...




the link shows up in the first few seconds of the vid


----------



## bulb (Dec 13, 2009)

PatTheGreat said:


> Nothing to do with the actual thread subject but...I just found this version of "The fast ones"
> 
> 
> 
> And I cannot find it anywhere else than on youtube...Is there another way to get it? It's one of my favorites and I'd love to have it on my mp3 player...




ugh this is definitely the worst part of having old vindictive singers in your band.
i love how the description says he wrote the song, even though he cant even claim that he wrote all the lyrics or melody lines, and even though auto tune is doing most of the singing haha


----------



## Joeywilson (Dec 13, 2009)

bulb said:


> ugh this is definitely the worst part of having old vindictive singers in your band.
> i love how the description says he wrote the song, even though he cant even claim that he wrote all the lyrics or melody lines, and even though auto tune is doing most of the singing haha



i bet hes kicking himself now though


----------



## Cynic (Dec 13, 2009)

bulb said:


> ugh this is definitely the worst part of having old vindictive singers in your band.
> i love how the description says he wrote the song, even though he cant even claim that he wrote all the lyrics or melody lines, and even though auto tune is doing most of the singing haha



Put up a version without autotune to put things into perspective.


----------



## Joeywilson (Dec 13, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Put up a version without autotune to put things into perspective.



that'd be funny but two wrongs dont make a right

bulb will be touring with periphery while jake veredika works at wal-mart forever


----------



## Cynic (Dec 13, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> bulb will be touring with periphery while jake veredika works at wal-mart forever



omg


----------



## Samer (Dec 13, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> Yeah dude, for the Thrash and Burn tour at The Rave. It sucks because it's only about a 20 minute bus ride away from my place, but I had no money. Where in WI are you?
> 
> 
> Ahh, haha damn. I didn't know how long he was subbing.
> ...



Dude i was at this show and they were not there (the show with Born Of Osiris), wtf? Did they play some other stage on the rave that i didnt see?

Did some one bump as old thread or something? Because i cant see the dates where this was posted.


----------



## lobee (Dec 13, 2009)

Samer said:


> Dude i was at this show and they were not there (the show with Born Of Osiris), wtf? Did they play some other stage on the rave that i didnt see?
> 
> Did some one bump as old thread or something? Because i cant see the dates where this was posted.


Aug. 24th @ The Rave apparently:

http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=9918680&blogId=500976724

If they weren't even there, then I'm glad I missed it!


----------



## bulb (Dec 13, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> that'd be funny but two wrongs dont make a right
> 
> bulb will be touring with periphery while jake veredika works at wal-mart forever



thats one of the main reasons why we never bothered, plus its BAD...and i mean embarrassing to listen to bad haha.


----------



## Samer (Dec 13, 2009)

bulb said:


> thats one of the main reasons why we never bothered, plus its BAD...and i mean embarrassing to listen to bad haha.



The guitar playing still sounded tight as hell though!


----------



## PatTheGreat (Dec 15, 2009)

How could I have NOT seen that link...I checked out that video at least a thousand times...Thanks guys...

And bulb, it's not BAD. it's not just as good as it is right now. I actually like the vocal lines in that one. Is that song gonna be on the album? And if so is chris going to do is own thing?


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2009)

bulb said:


> ugh this is definitely the worst part of having old vindictive singers in your band.
> i love how the description says he wrote the song, even though he cant even claim that he wrote all the lyrics or melody lines, and even though auto tune is doing most of the singing haha



Yeah I saw on that vid some comments going something like this,

"Who wrote this song/Where'd you get this song?"
"I made it"

the song works just as good without the Nickelback-ish vox anyway.


----------



## cerwinthedoc (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok, I have to ask. Bulb, you produce all of the Periphery songs right?

I'm really stoked on the vocoder/processed/autotuned vocals at the beginning of the 1 minute Letter Experiment teaser on the band's myspace. I usually hate processed vocals like that, but I have to admit that just sounds CATCHY. 

So the question is, how did you manage to use processed vocals like that in a tasteful manner? 

lol


----------



## bulb (Dec 18, 2009)

cerwinthedoc said:


> Ok, I have to ask. Bulb, you produce all of the Periphery songs right?
> 
> I'm really stoked on the vocoder/processed/autotuned vocals at the beginning of the 1 minute Letter Experiment teaser on the band's myspace. I usually hate processed vocals like that, but I have to admit that just sounds CATCHY.
> 
> ...



I produce everything except for the final vocals for the album, that i left to someone more capable, which in this case was our ex singer casey, and although that kinda fell through and we are recording with someone else now, casey is the one who wrote that line and melody and did all processing so its really just his brilliant mind, when we all heard it we fell in love with it, but its probably the only time on the album we will use processed vocals like that.


----------



## Breadmonkey (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Misha, I was just wondering are you programming the drums for the album or is Matt gonna record them?

You guys have some seriously dedicated fans here in Ireland, see if you can stop off on the way to your eventual Eurpoean tour! Haha

Periphery: Best band


----------



## bulb (Dec 23, 2009)

hehe tis a secret


----------



## drmosh (Dec 23, 2009)

bulb said:


> hehe tis a secret



animal is playing them isn't he!!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 23, 2009)

bulb said:


> hehe tis a secret



 Tease.


----------



## Johnology (Feb 7, 2010)

Will the fast ones be on the album? Tis one of my favourite Periphery song even with autotune doing all the work


----------

